# FOUND SOME ROCKS!!!! Opinions please



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Well after about a hour of driving around and about to give up I found some rocks at my local lake. They are pretty dirty but im going to wash them off really good before i put them in my tank. These any good?? Our dog just wouldnt get out of the picture lol


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

They look fine to me but I cant really tell if there are any metal or rust spots from that distance.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I looked pretty hard on them and didnt see any. I will post more pics when i get them cleaned up.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks great from my end :thumb:


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

looks good what if they are any rust spots? one of my rocks have a little spot and they look pretty much alike to his rocks. What will this rust do?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Good looking rock...wash the dog pee off.  
I would wash them good in bleach and water and rinse well. Use a liberal dose of dechlorinator when placed in tank.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

they look good! i need to find some larger ones for my tank


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Y do i need dechlor?? I have well water. Is the declor for the bleach??

The dog is a female so no need to worry about pee. :thumb:


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, to dechlore the bleach, if you use it. In case there was any residue left on the rocks.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I am in the process of cleaning my rocks. I used the bleach method and it works very well. All the **** came right off after a little elbow grease. How much dechlor should i use and how long should i let them soak in it? I laready rinsed them and they are setting in water right now.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Use 3X the recommended dosage of dechlorinator. After letting them sit for 24 hours... do the smell test. If you can't smell bleach, you should be good to go, but I generally do another 24 hrs with fresh water and dschlor just to be safe.

And by the way... great find!! I really like those rocks!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the rocks. The best ones are *FREE*!!!!!!


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats deff right. I went and got some more. I SHOULD have them in the tank tonight.. So some pics should be comming....


----------

